# Good Phoenix Sound Dealer



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, after contacting phoenix sound directly and inquiring about purchasing a pb11, I have not heard anything back. Since there don't seem to be any dealers close to us, shipping will be necessary. 

Does anyone here know of any good reliable dealers of phoenix sound boards?

Thank you,

Patrick


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan Bliese of Electric Model Works, in Chino, CA. Outstanding guy to work with AND I trust him with anything done on my engines. Very Knowledgable. He is a Phoenix dealer.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I have had excellent service on Phoenix soundboards with RLDHobbies. If you are going to the ECLSTS next weekend in York, I know he will be there. I normally just call him and he ships it out on the same day.

Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

What part of the country are you in, Patrick????


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 21 Mar 2011 08:07 PM 
What part of the country are you in, Patrick???? 

North Eastern Ohio, but shipping is not really a problem. I am really looking for a good dealer, I use sunset valley for all my live steam supplies and such, so distance (in the US of course) is no issue.

I won't actually be having them install the board for what its worth, but we definitely may contact them for help. Shipping the engine we are putting it in would cost a LOT and may surprise the dealer a bit


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Rambo where in n. e. ohio i live in canton and we have other members in warren, conneaut


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By pete on 21 Mar 2011 09:03 PM 
Rambo where in n. e. ohio i live in canton and we have other members in warren, conneaut 
Pete, We live in Wadsworth, about 15 minutes outside of Akron to the west.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Try RLD Hobbies in IL

He's the best dealer ive 


delt with so far.

Also he's a Forum Sponser here 


Good prices and installs these all the time so

he's very good at giving advise to those 

who do the installs themselfs..

But in all honesty they are pritty simple to install

Yourself.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We have some members in wadsworth their last name is ludolph. We all belong to a gscale train club called northern ohio garden railroad society. Are you going to eclst show in york this weekend.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick are you going to york this weekend we will be there friday. Hope to get to meet you also will you be bring your pcc trolley would like to see what you have done to it.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Pete,

Unfortunately with me being in college (and interviewing for summer coop currently), and my dad working, we will not be able to drive out that far this weekend. Had it been last weekend during my spring break we might have been able to 

I believe your club has been out to another club my dad and I are in. Have you been to the North Eastern Ohio Live Steamers club track in Lester (outside of Medina)?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By pete on 21 Mar 2011 09:28 PM 
Nick are you going to york this weekend we will be there friday. Hope to get to meet you also will you be bring your pcc trolley would like to see what you have done to it. 
Pete,

We will be there on Sat only as Fridays are bad for me.

I would bring the PCC Car but i dont have anywhere to run


it on DCC. 


BUT I may still bring so I can show Lewis what we did to it

So the next Run of PCC Cars can be built the proper way.

And by that i mean, unbox it and run it, Not rip it apart, grind on it,

Lube it, shorten wires and remove unneaded things ................


You get my Drift..............









If you are there on Sat, stop by RLD Hobbies or Eaglewings ironcrafts.

Someone will know were i am.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll echo Gary's recommendation of Jonathan Bliese. (Nothing against RLD, I've just not used them myself). Jonathan's a good guy to deal with, and can set you up with whatever you need in terms of quality speakers, too. Also, no shipping charges on electronics orders over $100! 

Later, 

K


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations guys!

I have contacted one of those dealers, I wont say which so I don't hurt any feelings.


I cant wait to have sound in our engine, going to make it perfect.


----------

